# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal

## Asisco

Hello senior2
Salam kenal dri sya asisco

----------


## Slametkurniawan

salam kenal, om

----------


## roy_hrp

salam kenal om, saya juga juga newbie dan barusan banget join  ::

----------


## Glenardo

salam kenal ya..selamat menyerap ilmu di forum ini

----------

